# March 5th 6 th 7 th fray races in ferndale calif 2015



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

OK GUYS THE FRAY RACES IN FERNDALE CALIF MARCH 5,6,7TH 2015.

ME AND THE ILLIANA TEAM WILL BE HEADED TO THE FRAY LEAVING TUESDAY MORNING MARCH 3RD AND RETURNING MONDAY MARCH 9TH.

WILL POST UP PICS AND RACE RESULTS WHEN I RETURN.:wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

good luck Darrel and the rest of the team:wave:


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good Luck Guys !!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Kick Some Butts Out There Boys Have A Safe And Great Trip We'll See You Guys When You Get Back!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Who is on the team?*

Who all is on the Il. team?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck Illiana team! Hope to be racing there next year!

Tom


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*NASA joining the "fray" this week...*

...so I hope the veteran "fray" racers take it easy on us 'ol boys from down south. The 2015 North Alabama Slotcar Association (NASA) "Fray Team" is MajDave, Ricky V.,New Improved & Classic Kevin's, and Brad Bowman. Good Luck to all T-jet Racers this week!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*illiana teams*

Al deyoung honda27 wrangler rich mike , Jeff parker. Chris winslow


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> Al deyoung honda27 wrangler rich mike , Jeff parker. Chris winslow


& THEY, all Flu W/ Darrell :freak:
hope it wasn't "Air-Asia" :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:

good luck gang!!! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck Team Illiana

Team Captain Al DeYoung
Sandbagger Mike
Wrangler Rich
Jeff Parker
Chirs Windlow
and last but not forgotten Darrell-honda27
Let's hope honda27 can keep it together and not have a melt down. I will not hear the end of it he does. 

Also Thanks Rich and Mike plus the other racers that helped get my armatures. If any of my team members need the arms for the race you may use them. Pat


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I heard Mike kicked ass.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, he did. Mike finished third overall in the individual competition, close behind the winner. It was a close, exciting battle!

In the team competition we finished fifth of fourteen, three positions ahead of last year. Part way through the afternoon, Wrangler was forced to withdraw with a painful medical issue. Chris and Darrell really did a nice stepping up and filling the gap, scoring enough points to contribute a significant amount of the points we needed to get that fifth place. 

Out of all this year's rookie crop, Illiana's own Jeff Parker brought home the Rookie of the Year mug! Go Jeff!

We are already looking forward to next year even as we are basking in the glow of the last week. As Captain I am honored and proud to have been part of this team.

Al


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good job Guys!
Sounds like you all had fun.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS32gKioIuo

Final heat for the 2015 Indis.^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting that!

It was good racing with you guys again.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*The fray*

OK GUYS I HAD A REAL GOOD TIME AT THE FRAY AND THANKS TO AL FOR LETTING ME RUN HIS CARS AND VERY GOOD CARS AT THAT. AND TO JEFF , CHRIS, MIKE, WRANGLER RICH, AND AL WAS A GREAT TIME RACING ON TEAM ILLIANA AND LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR. WAS NICE TO MEET RC LINCOLN, R. PHILLIS AND ALL THE OTHERS RACERS HOPE TO RACE THEM AGAIN. P.S. KEEP THEM IN THE SLOT LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

We left as a team, we raced as a team, and all of us came back as a team, quiet a learning experience both on the track and off. Met alot of good people there and must say win or lose, it is a great experience for ALL. This Hobby/Sport has tons of good people with one thing in common, Racing Slotcars to the best of their abilities, so even when tempers flared on the track at times, at the end, we all smiled and had a kick ass time. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Why so serious, Darrell? Slot racing is supposed to be fun!


All that thrashing on cars and hours of practice will wear down even the best of us...


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Competiton in the Individual Race was intense



The final result of the Individual A Main



And then the teardown in tech for the top three cars. All passed.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> OK GUYS I HAD A REAL GOOD TIME AT THE FRAY AND THANKS TO AL FOR LETTING ME RUN HIS CARS AND VERY GOOD CARS AT THAT. AND TO JEFF , CHRIS, MIKE, WRANGLER RICH, AND AL WAS A GREAT TIME RACING ON TEAM ILLIANA AND LOOKING FORWARD TO DOING IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR. WAS NICE TO MEET RC LINCOLN, R. PHILLIS AND ALL THE OTHERS RACERS HOPE TO RACE THEM AGAIN. P.S. KEEP THEM IN THE SLOT LOL.:thumbsup:


Heeee's BAaaaaackkk!!!! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*the fray 2015 pics of tracks*

HERES FEW PICS OF THE TRACKS AT THE FRAY IN CALIF.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*More pics*









ENJOY GUYS.


----------

